# ideas for carniverous killer clown maze 2012



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello happy haunts, i am planning a carniverous killer clown haunt for 2012. Ideas so far are pneumatic jack in the box, hallway of lifeless clowns (4 or 5 clowns on each side with one real scare actor), motorized rocking chair with a muilated person with smeared clown face paint, 1 or 2 clowns stalking through the maze with weapons and noise makers, possibly a glow in the dark neon painted wall at the entrance and finally the torture table, live actor on the table getting hacked up by me, dressed as captain spaulding from house of 1k corpeses. What other must haves should i include in my haunt????? all suggestions for props, scares, lighting, atmosphere welcome! My skills include wiper motor droven props as well as pneumatic


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Here's some ideas from just a few weeks ago.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=30166&highlight=clowns

And you can't go wrong with a Devils Chariot idea...

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=30327


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Here's one from a member called Front Yard Fright. Check out the cotton candy man.

Front Yard Fright 2010 Construction - a set on Flickr


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

That front yard fright is awesome!! Is that one pic a facade made with osb board/plywood? How did they get that to stand up i would love to do that.


----------



## tattman98 (Jun 29, 2011)

Put in a carousel we did this and everybody loved it. I hung it with a ceiling fan motor. that actually hung from the ceiling of the haunt. We had to hang it because it would not spin on it's own if it was on the ground.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

An area with lots of strobes, disco lights, walls painted in spirals or checkerboard, things hanging from the ceiling. That could be added to your "dummies with a hidden live actor" room.


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice, i really do wanna add a room with some kind of design in glow in the dark paint. Walmart has 24 inch blacklights for 11 bux right now. Wow!


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I suggested this once before but I think it is a good idea. Have a jack-in-the-box with the lid closed and the handle slowly turning with the music. Then, rather than having the head pop up out of the lid, have it burst through the side of the box straight at the kids. You would need a safe distance so it didn't actually hit anyone but I think that would give an unexpected scare.


----------



## tattman98 (Jun 29, 2011)

If you want to play with black lights make a glowing pool. All you have to do is get one or two of the yellow highliters, take out the ink well and run just a trickle of water through it into a glass. Then split the sleeve and squeeze the rest out,make sure you have on rubber gloves to do this or you will have to explain the yellow stains on your hands. then put your black light over the water and wallah you have glowing water.


----------

